# Mikrofon stumm



## Shandras (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi

Wie aktiviere/booste ich unter Win7 mein Mikro (Headset) denn in der Soundkonfiguration der Systemsteuerung tut sich garnix, wenn ich die Erkennung ausführe.

Beim Rechtsklick in der Taskleiste bei den Audiooptionen unter "Aufnahmegeräte" findet sich als Standartgerät nur ein SoundMAX integrated Digital HD Audio -Mikrofon, bei dem ich den Pegel auf 100% gestellt hab, aber es bleibt trotzdem stumm.

Und da ich bei ASUS keine Win7 Soundmax-Treiber finde, hoffe ich hier auf Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2010)

Das Mic ist aber keine USB-Headset, oder? Dann schau mal: doppelklick auf das Lautsprechersymbol rechts unten - kommt dann so ein Reglermenü? Steht da das mic nicht dabei? Also ein regler "mic in" oder so? Such da mal (ggf. oben im Menü), ob es da erweiterte Optionen gibt. Vlt mach auch mal einen Screenshot von dem Reglermenp, damit man sehen kann, was Du dort alles hast.

Hast Du denn bei Asus mal geschaut, ob es überhaupt irgendwelche Treiber für Sound gibt?


----------



## Shandras (31. Oktober 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das Mic ist aber keine USB-Headset, oder? Dann schau mal: doppelklick auf das Lautsprechersymbol rechts unten - kommt dann so ein Reglermenü? Steht da das mic nicht dabei? Also ein regler "mic in" oder so? Such da mal (ggf. oben im Menü), ob es da erweiterte Optionen gibt. Vlt mach auch mal einen Screenshot von dem Reglermenp, damit man sehen kann, was Du dort alles hast.
> 
> Hast Du denn bei Asus mal geschaut, ob es überhaupt irgendwelche Treiber für Sound gibt?


Hi

Ne, ist ein ganz normales, das per Chinch (oder wie das geschrieben wird; rosa und grüner Stecker) angestöpselt wird.
Im Reglermenü hab ich das Mikro nicht drin (Screen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was Treiber betrifft solle man für WIn7 die von Vista nehmen, da es noch keine Win7 spezifischen gäbe.
Seit ich die installiert hab, kann ich in den Soundoptionen der Systemsteuerung zwar die Mikrofonverstärkung aktivieren, aber ändern tut sich dadurch auch nix.

Bin mit meinem Latein mehr oder weniger am Ende.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2010)

Wenn Du im Menü auf "Gerät" klickst, was kommt da? Vlt. weitere optionen für mehr Regler? Oder auch ein Link zu "Aufnahme" ? Bei "Aufnahme" wäre nämlich das entscheidende, falls es Dir um Teamspek oder skype usw geht


----------



## Shandras (31. Oktober 2010)

Jop, um TS & Co geht es, aber die Optionen und Regler etc sind nicht vorhanden..keine Ahnung was da los ist.
Microsoft..warum einfach, wenns auch umständlich geht.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2010)

sehr seltsam... vlt. mal beim chiphersteller schauen.

diese onboardsoinuds machen aber auch immer wieder Probleme. Ich persönlich tendiere inzwischen dazu, ein USB_Headset zu empfehlen. Das hat eigene Soundkarte eingebaut, da spart man sich dann den Ärger. Wie teuer war dein headset denn?


----------

